# My first grow



## buzzkillz (Jan 13, 2019)

my current setup is a cheap 48x 24x 72 tent, the perfect sun dwarf [email protected] watts. for seeds i did 2 gorilla glue#4 auto's from fastbuds. using fox farm soil. any tips would be great as i am exited to learn how to grow frosty nuggs.



https://www.perfectsunled.com/perfect-sun-dwarf-star


----------



## thegloman (Jan 13, 2019)

Welcome Buzzkill!
You've come to the right place to learn. There's a lot of seriously good growers here always happy to help.
Its kind of addicting
 (Growing) and its a lot of work at times, but it is a labor of love.


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 14, 2019)

what is the best way to keep my soil ph under control? im using black magic coco. i got time quick acting lime to try to boost the ph, my 3 in 1 meter says its around 3-4, and my run off is a little high at 6.7, so should i adjust my water ph so that my run off is at 6? i think i need a better soil meter


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 15, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 15, 2019)

Can anyone help please


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

what kind of nutes are you using? if you are going organic, you should not really have to adjust ph. i think the soil beasties keep things in the proper range. i went with chemical nutes for a couple of grows and had nothing but issues. the issues were ph driven because i was not used to using non-organic nutes and did not check ph. since i switched back, my plants are very happy and i  am happy not worrying about ph.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

as far as tips go, do a lot of reading and when you have specific questions, there are a lot of folks on here that are ready, willing and able to help. general tips will not help if you don't tell us everything you are doing and what your environment is. pics are always nice too. some growers here will spot things you wont(bugs, deficiencies, nute toxicity, over/under watering, etc) even then, it is difficult to help if nobody knows what help you need.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2019)

If you can get your hand on organic soil you don't have to check PH.


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 15, 2019)

im using general hydroponics https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017H73708/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 and cal mag


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 15, 2019)

i just popped 2 seeds, they dont need to be transplanted yet. the temps in my tent range between 70-80, and around 35-40% humidity ill post pictures later, i also have a co2 bag to put in when they get a little bigger


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

buzzkillz said:


> im using general hydroponics https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017H73708/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 and cal mag



those are the nutes i had a hard time with. i think people who have used them with good results would be much better to provide you with feedback. i did not like them but i know a lot of people grow really awesome, huge buds with it. when i started using them though, i am pretty sure i saw somewhere that you are supposed to ph the solution after mixing in the nutes. i don't recall seeing anywhere that the runoff should be any certain ph value. as rose said, organic soil(and nutes) don't need to check ph. 

btw-i use general organics gobox line. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PS4B08/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

more bottles but it is easier when you don't need to concern yourself with ph'ing and calibrating/maintaining you ph meter.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

and you should get the humidity up above 50%. my understanding is that the stomatas close up in low humidity so the plant does not get too dry. that makes the plant transpire less and grow more slowly. i had to veg my plants a lot longer than usual due to low humidity. my veg growth was very slow.


----------



## Dogweed (Jan 15, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> and you should get the humidity up above 50%. my understanding is that the stomatas close up in low humidity so the plant does not get too dry. that makes the plant transpire less and grow more slowly. i had to veg my plants a lot longer than usual due to low humidity. my veg growth was very slow.



Agree'd, I used to ignore humidity and it was always around 25-40%. I didnt think it made much of a difference but I kept having minor deficiencies pop up that I couldn't figure out why I was getting them. They never got out of control or wrecked a harvest, they would just come and go through out the grow. After about 4 grows I got a humidifier and those little issues just dissipated.


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 15, 2019)

* the humidity was at 36% which ill keep above 50% from now on. im going to order those organics tonight also, what soil would work best for a newbie?*


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

Buzz Welcome to MP -- Cuz I saw something up there about Cal/Mag -- Only time U should be adding Cal/Mag is if U using RO or distilled water -- U should get with Rose or someone else for advice on dirt farming -- A good compost soil with with good drainage and U may not even have to feed for a long time -- Watch that those pucks don't dry out -- U got a dome or something to cover them ?
Good luck to U !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2019)

Not sure what would be best but I use Roots Organics Green Lite. A guy at the grow store suggested it when I first started growing and it works for me. Good drainage. I use 3 gallon felt pots and the nutes I suggested. I have had some decent grows of very good weed. I got away from that my last couple of grows and had problems. Changed too many things at once. I was growing nice dense buds under t5 lights. Tinkered too much and screwed up about a year of grows. My current grow(you can see it in the link in my signature) is in a 2x4x4 tent with a 4 bulb t5 fixture(1 2700k bulb, 2 10000k bulbs and 1 10000k bulb with uv a) and a king 1200 led light. 2 plants - Blimburn green crack clone and a clone of a multi strain cross. I just flipped to 12/12 lighting a couple days ago. The green crack flowers quickly and is showing some pistils. I have added  EM1 and Ancient Earth humic and fulvic acid to my regimen but other than that, I use those organic nutes(May not meet all organic rules). My plants are happy. Good luck.


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 15, 2019)

i ordered the general organics, im going to get some fax farm soil at a local store. thanks for all the help guys, ill keep you updated


----------



## tokeycones (Jan 16, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> and you should get the humidity up above 50%. my understanding is that the stomatas close up in low humidity so the plant does not get too dry. that makes the plant transpire less and grow more slowly. i had to veg my plants a lot longer than usual due to low humidity. my veg growth was very slow.


The stomato stay open in low humidity if the temps are right, check out a VPD chart for more info


----------



## tokeycones (Jan 16, 2019)

buzzkillz said:


> i ordered the general organics, im going to get some fax farm soil at a local store. thanks for all the help guys, ill keep you updated


hey mate,  in flowering stage right now on my 2nd coco grow, coco is better if you ask me mate all you need to do is Ph your water(after u add nutes) to 5.8 -6.0  5.8 is the magic number for coco coir.ph is always going to rise in the runoff because your girls are pulling synthetic nutes from the water which naturally lower the ph. mine goes in 5.8 comes out 6.1-6.4 never had issues, coco is something where if you do something wrong /come across an issue you can basically fix it over night with a flush and reset + is virtually impossible to over water which is a very common mistake with new growers. If you need ANY info on coco growing even a bit of tips now you've made the organic switch just ask


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 16, 2019)

tokeycones said:


> The stomato stay open in low humidity if the temps are right, check out a VPD chart for more info


Temps have to be really pretty low for that. I actually looked the VPD chart up at your suggestion(a good one btw). Cannabis likes to grow from 70-mid 80’s f(in general). For the VPD to be in a good range at 35-40% humidity, you want temps in the really low 60’s. That will give you nutrient uptake issues. Throwing a humidifier in a room is a pretty easy fix. My plants didn’t like the low humidity. In flower, lower rh is what you want so you avoid mold and powdery mildew. Your plants look really nice though tokey so buzzkillz may want to follow your lead. I was just telling him how I go about it.


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 23, 2019)

so heres an update on my grow.


these two are at 12 days, looking good i guess,  ive checked out pics of other plants at the same age and seems do look similar.


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 23, 2019)

now these two i started the 14th so they are 9 days? i think they got stressed a bit i think they should be bigger. the temps range from 70-80 and humidity just over 50-61, the pics just dont show it as it lowers as soon as i open my tent. can someone tell me what i did wrong with the 2 small ones. i been just watering with no nutes as i am using fox farm ocean.


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 23, 2019)

are those starting to burn due to the soil being so strong? current temps  77 degrees and 65% humidity


----------



## tokeycones (Jan 24, 2019)

Now you say the temps lower as soon as you open your tent, How low are your lights out temperatures getting? looks to be early signs of toxicity but too big of a temp jump between your on off hours is gna hurt big time


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 24, 2019)

my temt is in my closet and draws  from my room, when i open the tent it doesnt drop more then 10 degrees. i try to keep my room at 68-70F and 35% humidity, 
if i keep it around there my tent stays 77-80 and around 50 humidity. 


i flushed both plants with about 2 solo cups each, when i transplanted them, could that have done it? i think i over watered a bit after looking around on these forums, they didnt grow at all for a day, but now they are getting back to it ill post a picture in a little bit


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 24, 2019)

.


----------



## buzzkillz (Feb 4, 2019)

update on my grow, 2 are 24 days the other is 20 days. i had them all tied down to let the light hit the lower bud spots but untied them to let them just grow for a couple or should i keep training? i keep the temps 70-80- and humidity from 50-60%, on the 30th  i gave them 1/2 dose of all that was recommended of the general organics line. i watered them again late friday with 1/4 dose of bio-root and cal-mag. when i feed them in a day or 2 should i be ok to give them another 1/2 dose of all they recommend?














 .


----------



## framingman001 (Feb 14, 2019)

I used to use ocean Forrest as well when I started to grow, because you didn't need to feed for at least a month. With that being said I also feel that there are bugs in the soil. I would use roots if your going soil.It took me a few months and a few plants to get my grow down. I agree organic is the way to go. You don't need soil that have nutes if your going to feed on a regular basis. 
Do you have any updates or pics you can share?


----------



## buzzkillz (Feb 15, 2019)

they are at 5 weeks now, i ph watered twice, now i will slowly give some nutes, i think it calls for bio bud, blooom and there one thats optional, should i keep giving 24 hour light untill harvest? im regretting choosing autos for my first grow. i should have done a  photosfirst to learn what the hell im doing lol. ah well im learning alot and the next run will be way better. growing weed is addicting


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

i have not grown autos. i'd let them grow a bit more though with veg nutes maybe. they just look like they should get a bit bigger to me. not sure though how quickly an auto will flower...


----------



## buzzkillz (Feb 15, 2019)

says it flower 8-9 weeks from seed, so i got a few weeks still i hope.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

so i would continue feeding it veg nutes until you start to see some pistils.


----------



## buzzkillz (Feb 15, 2019)

there are little hairs forming off base of branches is this what you mean?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

The pistils will be coming out of the tops of the leaf clusters at the end of a branch. I think the general organics nutes have a transition week in their feeding schedule. I’d use that when you see pistils. Then the next feeding go with the bloom nutes. As I said, I’ve not grown autos so I am not familiar with them. Just telling you how I would go about it.


----------



## buzzkillz (Feb 15, 2019)

the 25th (23 days ago) is when they got transplanted in the 3 gallon pots with fox farm, do you think i should only give 1/4 dose so i dont burn them again?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

I’ve never used fox farm but have read it can be hot(have nutes in it). They look pretty healthy. I’d keep feeding them like you have been with the veg/grow nutes. I think it is bio grow, bio root, bio weed, bio marine and cal mag. Then in flower it is just the bio bloom, bio bud cal mag and bio marine. I think the bio marine is optional like the black gold or whatever it is called.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 15, 2019)

Geez.  Get yourself some good soil and basic amendments Bat quano, worm castings and go to town.  Youse guys just make this waaaaaaaayyyy to hard.  My last grow produced oover 20 oz. dried of primo bud, no ph-ing required.


----------



## buzzkillz (Feb 15, 2019)

lol this is my first grow, walk before you run


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Geez.  Get yourself some good soil and basic amendments Bat quano, worm castings and go to town.  Youse guys just make this waaaaaaaayyyy to hard.  My last grow produced oover 20 oz. dried of primo bud, no ph-ing required.


Now I’m gonna hafta study up on growing organically using just amendments. The whole bubbling the tea sounds like a pain though. Or do you just mix the bat guano, worm castings and such straight into the soil?


----------



## key2life (Feb 17, 2019)

>> should i keep giving 24 hour light untill harvest?

I'm doing my first Auto run now and I'm going 24/7 with the light.  

 >> the 25th (23 days ago) is when they got transplanted in the 3 gallon pots with fox farm, do you think i should only give 1/4 dose so i dont burn them again? 

I use FFOF, too, and I wait a month before feeding.  If they need food, they'll show you.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 17, 2019)

It is perfectly acceptable to just top dress amendments.  The tea thing isn't really a big deal though.  My "tea" consists of a cup of manure compost in a sock tossed into a igloo drink cooler with an aquarium bubbler in it.  I do it outside in the 8 months of the year weather permits and I just make up a batch about 0nce a week by bubbling it 24 hours before I use it.  Good organics are easy once you get going.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 17, 2019)

By the way. Before you go thinking the worst, I buy the manure compost in 40lb bags from lowes.  If I notice the plants having too little of anything I will top dress again with whatever they need.  Day or so later you will see the diff.  A very forgiving way to grow


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 17, 2019)

On the rare occasions I grow autos, I just leave 'em in the veg room and they get 24/7 start to finish


----------



## buzzkillz (Mar 30, 2019)

heres a update on my grow. my plants were root bound in flower, being a auto and not liking stress i was just gunna ride out and just take whatever i get, i moved my grow and got a 5x5 tent and a new light. so i thought screw it ill transplant and see what it does, so i went to a 7 gallon, and thats when i realized im a f'ing idiot for not transplanting right away, i think they sat rootbound for 2 weeks maybe a lil longer. but i dont think i did all that bad for my first run.. i just got my mammoth p and orca and gave it to them 2 days ago but will be giving them to my new ones the whole run, is it ok to run them together but just dont mix them the in same jug? this run im doing 2 god bud, a gg#4, 2 kushy kush, and a cheese


----------

